# Running wire to doors?



## kilnakorr (Nov 10, 2016)

Hello

Brand new member here, with a slight wiring issue.

I'm planning on adding courtesy light on the outside handles. Just had a go at it but found my self defeated trying to get the wiring to the cabin (was doing this on the passenger side).
Has anyone tried this, that can give me som pointers? There is a slight space above the 2 'connection boxes' where the wire can get through to the cabin, but cannot seem to figure out where to find it on the inside (behind the glove compartment somewhere). 

Chevrolet Cruze LS 1.8 - 2010.

Any tips or ideas are much appreciated


----------



## Al3e925 (Jul 27, 2016)

Neat, keep us posted. I have not even thought about doing that! Good luck

Sent from my SM-G530P using Tapatalk


----------



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

I ran 2 sets of 14 gauge speaker wire into each of my front doors to run my component speakers..mid bass in the factory location and the tweeter in the sail panel. It was easy but I did it. I started by removing the door panels and then removed the rubber boots covering the connection boxes and then unclipping the box itself (there is a tab on the top to release it). Then I fished a wire coat hanger that I cut and straightened into the cabin of my car. The door sills must be removed also. Then I taped the wire to the coat hanger and pulled it through the door jam. Then I removed the wire and ran the coat hanger through the door and rubber boot/tubing that covers the box and repeated to tape the wire and pull it into the door. Once the wire is in place be absolutely certain you have enough extra length for your wiring needs because once you clip the box in place you will not be able to pull ay more if you need it. Replace the boot over the box and you are pretty much set. Good Luck.


----------



## kilnakorr (Nov 10, 2016)

MB2014LT2 said:


> ...then unclipping the box itself (there is a tab on the top to release it...


I thought of trying this. Will give it ago later today or the weekend.
Can I ask where I can expect the wire to come out in the cabin? It's somewhere behind the dashboard/glove compartment.

So after the wire has entered through the outer panel, should it go downwards with the rest of wires behind the door sill, or straight into the cabin behind the dashboard?

Hope above questions makes sense. If not, I'll try rephrase my questions along with a few images.


----------

